#launchpad-reviews 2010-05-31
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On Call: heninge (r-c only) || reviewing: - || queue: [] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On Call: henninge (r-c only) || reviewing: - || queue: [] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On Call: henninge (r-c only), abentley || reviewing: -, - || queue: [] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<abentley> BjornT, did you find my response to https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~abentley/launchpad/daily-build-freshness/+merge/26201 helpful?
<BjornT> abentley: yes, i did, thanks.
<abentley> BjornT, Good.  Did you have any questions?
<BjornT> abentley: i just added another one. the patch is basically approved, i just want to know whether you considered different options, or just went with the first thing that popped into your head.
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On Call: abentley || reviewing: - || queue: [] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
#launchpad-reviews 2010-06-01
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On Call: gmb || reviewing: - || queue: [] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On Call: gmb || reviewing: - || queue: [] || RC branches jump the queue || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<adeuring> gmb: could you please review this mp: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~adeuring/launchpad/bug-586808/+merge/26480 ?
<gmb> adeuring, Sure
<adeuring> thanks!
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On Call: gmb || reviewing: adeuring || queue: [] || RC branches jump the queue || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<gmb> adeuring, I think the description of the new status could be rephrased. How about something like: "The bug remains open for discussion only. This status is usually used where there is disagreement over whether the bug is relevant to the current target and whether it should be fixed."
<gmb> adeuring, I'm also assuming that the work for ACL'ing the OPINION status so that it can't be unset except by the bug supervisor is going to happen in another branch (or not at all; I haven't been keeping up with the LEP on this)
<adeuring> gmb: thanks for the suggestion for the description! In a discussion with deryck we decided to _not_ ACL the status
<gmb> adeuring, Righto. r=me with that change, then.
<adeuring> we think it is better to see if people will really accep the new status when everybody can change it.
<adeuring> gmb: thanks!
<gmb> Agreed.
<matsubara> gmb, hi
<matsubara> gmb, can you review a RC candidate for me: https://code.launchpad.net/~matsubara/launchpad/bug-504124-oops-handling-email/+merge/26457?
<gmb> matsubara, Sure
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On Call: gmb || reviewing: matsubara || queue: [] || RC branches jump the queue || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<matsubara> thanks gmb
<gmb> matsubara, r=me
<matsubara> gmb, thank you!
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On Call: gmb || reviewing: - || queue: [] || RC branches jump the queue || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On Call: gmb, bac || reviewing: - || queue: [] || RC branches jump the queue || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<bac> good morning gmb.  just like old times!
<gmb> bac, Indeed :)
* noodles775 changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On Call: gmb, bac || reviewing: - || queue: [noodles] || RC branches jump the queue || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<noodles775> Hi guys... not an RC, but when you've time: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~michael.nelson/launchpad/588288-log-parser-dont-read-entire-file/+merge/26498
<noodles775> gmb, bac: I'll be around for another hr if you want ask any questions, otherwise, do you mind doing it non-interactive?
<gmb> noodles775, Sure, no problem. I'll take a look presently.
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On Call: gmb, bac || reviewing: noodles775, - || queue: [] || RC branches jump the queue || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<noodles775> Thanks gmb.
<gmb> noodles775, Is 10000 an arbitrary value? (I'm assuming that won't cause any problems, but it's worth asking)
<noodles775> gmb: yes, it's arbitrary - it won't even be set in lp-production-configs initially (we'll add it for one machine, germanium).
<gmb> noodles775, Fair enough. r=me
<noodles775> Thanks gmb.
<abentley> rockstar, would you mind doing some reviews for me?
<leonardr> gmb, bac, a non-urgent branch for you to review
<leonardr> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~leonardr/launchpad/test-representation-cache/+merge/26513
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On Call: gmb, bac || reviewing: -, - || queue: [] || RC branches jump the queue || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<gmb> bac, Fancy taking leonardr's branch? It's quite close to EOD for me now.
<rockstar> abentley, shoot, didn't see your pings. Yes, yes I an.
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On Call: bac || reviewing:  - || queue: [leonardr] || RC branches jump the queue || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<gmb> leonardr, I've put your branch in the queue for when bac returns.
<leonardr> gmb, tx
<bac> hi leonardr, i'll look at your branch now.
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On Call: bac || reviewing: leonardr || queue: [] || RC branches jump the queue || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<leonardr> bac, thanks
<abentley> rockstar, could you review https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~abentley/launchpad/daily-builds/+merge/26232 ?
<rockstar> abentley, ack. On it.
<abentley> rockstar, thanks.
<abentley> bac, could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~abentley/launchpad/poppy-isolation/+merge/26531 please?
<bac> abentley: sure
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On Call: bac || reviewing: leonardr || queue: [abentley] || RC branches jump the queue || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<bac> abentley: done
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On Call: bac || reviewing: - || queue: [-] || RC branches jump the queue || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<abentley> bac, thanks.
<abentley> bac, could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~abentley/launchpad/binary-to-recipe/+merge/26537 ?
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On Call: - || reviewing: - || queue: [-] || RC branches jump the queue || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
#launchpad-reviews 2010-06-02
* jtv changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On Call: jtv || reviewing: - || queue: [-] || RC branches jump the queue || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
* EdwinGrubbs changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On Call: jtv, Edwin || reviewing: - || queue: [-] || RC branches jump the queue || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
* jtv changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On Call: Edwin || reviewing: - || queue: [-] || RC branches jump the queue || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<jtv> Quiet day!
<leonardr> gary, when you get back, take a look at my tiny testfix branch https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~leonardr/lazr.restful/disable-cache/+merge/26612
<gary_poster> leonardr-afk: looking
<gary_poster> leonardr-afk: I'm concerned about the ForbiddenAttribute.  Generally, that shouldn't happen, and its presence suggests a programming or configuration error.  Ping me when you return and let's talk about it.
<leonardr> gary, i'm back
<gary_poster> ok cool
<leonardr> it's quite possible there's a programming error in that example service
<leonardr> i'll give you details in a bit
<gary_poster> ok
<leonardr> gary: it's the example in src/lazr/restful/examples/multiversion
<gary_poster> k
<leonardr> gary: no, wait
<leonardr> it's actually the example defined entirely within src/lazr/restful/doc/multiversion.txt
<gary_poster> k, updating for a look
<leonardr> hmm.. it may not be permission related at all, feel free to do something else while i hash this out
<leonardr> gary: yes, the problem is that the underlying field is 'phone_number' but the name for it in one version is 'phone'
<gary_poster> leonardr: ok...is this fixable in some reasonable way then, other than adding ForbiddenAttribute to the list of caught exceptions?
<leonardr> well, i can catch the exception and fall back to getattr
<leonardr> or i can add the 'original_name' tag to the appropriate field in multiversion.txt
<leonardr> i don't know which one makes more sense. if people were going around all the time writing their own custom Entry classes, then catching the exception would make more sense
<gary_poster> leonardr: Is it reasonable to add original_name?  Will it always be around?
<gary_poster> I would prefer that solution
<leonardr> that's just the thing--if you write your own entry class, it won't be around
<gary_poster> if it...makes sense in reality
<gary_poster> Should we make that a requirement for your own entry class?
<leonardr> maybe. let me hack it in and see how difficult it is
<gary_poster> ok
<abentley> rockstar, the other reviews I'd like you to do are: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~abentley/launchpad/daily-builds-score/+merge/26247, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~abentley/launchpad/daily-builds-ui/+merge/26334 and https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~abentley/launchpad/daily-builds-api/+merge/26335
<rockstar> abentley, cool.  OTP right now, will get to them when I'm off.
<abentley> rockstar, ty.
<abentley> rockstar, I took your advice and merged db-devel.  This has probably ruined the diffs.
<rockstar> abentley, oh shite, I didn't even think about that.
<rockstar> abentley, I guess I'll merge into db-devel and look at the patch there.
<abentley> Edwin-lunch, could you please review https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~abentley/launchpad/binary-to-recipe/+merge/26537 ?
<Edwin-lunch> abentley, sure
<abentley> Edwin-lunch, thanks.
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On Call: Edwin || reviewing: - || queue: [abentley] || RC branches jump the queue || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
* EdwinGrubbs changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On Call: Edwin || reviewing: abentley || queue: [] || RC branches jump the queue || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<EdwinGrubbs> abentley, r=me
* EdwinGrubbs changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On Call: Edwin || reviewing: - || queue: [] || RC branches jump the queue || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
#launchpad-reviews 2010-06-03
* jelmer_ changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On Call: jelmer || reviewing: - || queue: [] || RC branches jump the queue || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<gmb> jelmer, Hi. Could you review https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gmb/launchpad/remove-calculatebugheatjob-bug-588186/+merge/26684 for me? It's a branch made entirely of removals.
<jelmer_> gmb: yeah, np
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On Call: jelmer || reviewing: - || queue: [gmb] || RC branches jump the queue || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<gmb> jelmer_, Thanks
* jelmer_ changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On Call: jelmer || reviewing: gmb || queue: [] || RC branches jump the queue || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
* jelmer_ changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On Call: jelmer || reviewing: abentley || queue: [abentley*3] || RC branches jump the queue || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<abentley> jelmer, do you really want to re-review https://code.launchpad.net/~abentley/launchpad/daily-builds-api/+merge/26335 after I make those corrections?
<jelmer> abentley: no, there's no need for that - did I vote Needs Fixing?
<abentley> jelmer, no, you didn't vote.
<jelmer> abentley: ah, I remember now - I was going to look at the other mps first since it seemed to depend on those
<abentley> jelmer, ah.  You'll want to start with daily-builds-score, then.
<abentley> jelmer, but it's based on daily-builds, which is already approved.
<leonardr> jelmer, can you add https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~leonardr/lazr.restful/disable-cache/+merge/26713 to your abentley-ful queue?
<jelmer> leonardr: yeah, np. I'm almost done with Aaron's branches anyway.
<leonardr> ok
* jelmer changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On Call: jelmer || reviewing: abentley || queue: [abentley*3,leonardr] || RC branches jump the queue || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<noodles775> jelmer: and don't worry about requesting the mentor review. I'll bring up the fact that you're now graduated at the next reviewers meeting :)
<jelmer> noodles775: thanks :-)
<deryck> Hi jelmer.  I have a branch for review.  Should I add to the queue or cast about for someone else?
<jelmer> deryck: Hi; it's probably best to check with the next reviewer
<deryck> jelmer, ok, cool.  will do.  thanks
<abentley> jelmer, you and rockstar seem to be racing.
<rockstar> abentley, I didn't grab that last one because I saw jelmer had claimed it.
<rockstar> abentley, the diffs I had made were horrible...
<abentley> rockstar, jelmer wanted to look at the other ones first.
<rockstar> abentley, ah, okay.
<rockstar> abentley, I think that's a good idea.
<abentley> jelmer, ping?
<jelmer-lunch> abentley: pong
<jelmer_> argh, obviously I was long back from lunch :-)
<abentley> jelmer, rockstar has reviewed all the other proposals.  Do you want to do the API branch or should he?
<jelmer_> abentley: I'll approve, one sec
<jelmer_> deryck: Looks like I'll have time to look at your branch after all.
<deryck> jelmer_, thanks!  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~deryck/launchpad/too-much-dupe-email-noise-418659/+merge/26716
<rockstar> jelmer, does the queue reflect reality?
<rockstar> On Call: jelmer, rockstar || reviewing: abentley, - || queue: [abentley*3,leonardr] || RC branches jump the queue || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
* jelmer_ changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On Call: || reviewing: deryckh || queue: [] || RC branches jump the queue || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<jelmer_> rockstar: sorry, should be up to date now
<rockstar> jelmer_, thanks.
* rockstar changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On Call: rockstar || reviewing: deryckh || queue: [] || RC branches jump the queue || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<rockstar> deryck, your branch, I am reviewin' it.
<rockstar> jelmer_, wait, are you doing deryck's review?
<jelmer> rockstar: yes, I'm reviewing it
<rockstar> jelmer, okay.
* rockstar changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On Call: rockstar || reviewing: - || queue: [] || RC branches jump the queue || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<leonardr> jelmer, are you doing my lazr.restful review or should i ask rockstar?
<leonardr> rockstar, i also have a launchpad branch based on that lazr.restful branch that needs review
<leonardr> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~leonardr/launchpad/toggle-representation-cache/+merge/26725
<jelmer> leonardr: I thought rockstar already reviewed it
<leonardr> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~leonardr/lazr.restful/disable-cache/+merge/26713 is still pending
<leonardr> earlier i may have given you the wrong url, to a branch that was already reviewed, or something
<jelmer> leonardr: I didn't see it on the +activereviews page anymore
<jelmer> leonardr: I'm reviewing it now.
<leonardr> thanks
<deryck> thanks for the review jelmer!  I agree the param in the docstring would be nice and will add that.
<jelmer> leonardr: r=me
<leonardr> great
<gary_poster> jelmer: hey.  I'm on CHR, but will try to get your reviews in too.  Why didn't your Launchpad branch actually remove canonical.uuid instead of the .THIS thing?
<jelmer> gary_poster: Thanks
<jelmer> gary_poster: Let me have a look, I think something might've gone wrong there
<gary_poster> ok
<leonardr> jelmer, i'm happy that you reviewed my launchpad branch but the one i asked you to review was the lazr.restful branch it uses https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~leonardr/lazr.restful/disable-cache
<leonardr> compounding the confusion, i merged that branch after you said r=me because i thought you'd reviewed that one
<leonardr> but if you or rockstar could take a look the damage should be minimal
<leonardr> rockstar, i've also put up a couple new revisions of https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~leonardr/launchpad/toggle-representation-cache/+merge/26725 that need review
<rockstar> leonardr, great, looking now
* rockstar changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On Call: rockstar || reviewing: leonardr || queue: [] || RC branches jump the queue || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<rockstar> leonardr, what's __storm_flushed__ ?
<leonardr> rockstar, that's a hook method called whenever a storm object is written to the database
<rockstar> leonardr, neato.
<rockstar> leonardr, so, it looks like jelmer has already Approved this.
<leonardr> rockstar: yes, what i need is reviews of the post-jelmer revisions
<leonardr> i can paste a diff if you want
<rockstar> leonardr, oh, is there that much difference?
<leonardr> i added a minor new feature
<leonardr> see my last comment on https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~leonardr/launchpad/toggle-representation-cache/+merge/26725
<rockstar> leonardr, I'll just look at the whole diff.
<leonardr> ok, cool
<rockstar> leonardr, I think gary/mars is better to ask about Memcache.  I think there's actually a MemcacheLayer
<gary_poster> yeah, there is
<leonardr> rockstar: the test runs in the memcache layer
<rockstar> leonardr, yeah, I see that.
<leonardr> you relaly don't need to review that whole diff unless you want to. it's already been reviewed (in different parts) by jelmer, stub, and bac
<leonardr> i just need a review of the expiration time thing
<rockstar> leonardr, done.
<leonardr> thanks
* rockstar changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On Call: - || reviewing: || queue: [] || RC branches jump the queue || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<rockstar> thumper, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rockstar/launchpad/fix-broken-recipes/+merge/26757
<thumper> done
#launchpad-reviews 2010-06-04
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to:  On Call: adeuring || reviewing: || queue: [] || RC branches jump the queue || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<bac> hi adeuring
<adeuring> hi bac!
<bac> adeuring: how much longer are you around here today?
<adeuring> until 1700UTC or so
<adeuring> bac doy ou need an urgent review later toady?
<bac> adeuring: ok.  would you mind pinging me just before checking out?  i'm OCR and CHR today so i'm juggling
<adeuring> bac: OK
<bac> thanks abel
<noodles775> Hi adeuring, do you have time for another? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~michael.nelson/launchpad/588684-builders-timeout/+merge/26818
<noodles775> 280 lines.
<adeuring> noodles775: sure
<noodles775> Thanks!
* noodles775 changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to:  On Call: adeuring || reviewing: || queue: [noodles] || RC branches jump the queue || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to:  On Call: adeuring || reviewing: noodles || queue: [] || RC branches jump the queue || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<noodles775> adeuring: I need to run, but will check back (or reply to emails) later, if that's ok.
<noodles775> adeuring: also, I updated the bug with some local testing of the sql performance.
<adeuring> noodles775: sure, np
<adiroiban> ls
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On Call: adeuring || reviewing: - || queue: [] || RC branches jump the queue || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<adeuring> bac: I'll leave soon and I'm now declaring myself to be no longer on call.
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On Call: - || reviewing: - || queue: [] || RC branches jump the queue || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<bac> ok, adeuring.  thanks for the reviewing.
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On Call: bac || reviewing: - || queue: [] || RC branches jump the queue || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<bac> adeuring: have a nice weekend
<adeuring> bac: thanks, a nice weekend to you too!
<abentley> rockstar, could you review https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~abentley/launchpad/build-quota/+merge/26821 ?
<EdwinGrubbs> bac: can you review https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~edwin-grubbs/launchpad/bug-535430-needspackaging-timeout-part2/+merge/26830
<bac> EdwinGrubbs: yep
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On Call: bac || reviewing: - || queue: [sinzui] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<sinzui> bac: I have a trivial branch for review if you have time today: https://code.launchpad.net/~sinzui/launchpad/mental-health-0/+merge/26832
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On Call: bac || reviewing: Edwin || queue: [sinzui] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<bac> rt, sinzui
<rockstar> abentley, looking now.
<bac> hi EdwinGrubbs
<EdwinGrubbs> bac: hi
<bac> EdwinGrubbs: why did the bug reporting guidelines stuff get deleted from DSP?
 * EdwinGrubbs looks
<EdwinGrubbs> bac: I believe you're looking at the DistributionSourcePackage class. The bug_reporting_guidelines were converted to a DistributionSourcePackageProperty on line 428 of the diff in the mp.
<bac> EdwinGrubbs: hey, i glazed right over that.  and i had double checked!  sorry .
<bac> nm
<bac> EdwinGrubbs: i approved the code review.  you need to add bjorn and/or stub for db now.  (stating the obvious)
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On Call: bac || reviewing: sinzui || queue: [-] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<EdwinGrubbs> bac: they reviewed the schema changes already, but I guess I still need them for the security.cfg changes.
<bac> a million thank yous sinzui.  a lovely branch.
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On Call: bac || reviewing: - || queue: [-] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<sinzui> I still have no brain
<sinzui> I am seriously thinking of setting a 4 hour timebox a and redesigning the team participation page to be useful
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On Call: - || reviewing: - || queue: [-] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<rockstar> abentley, so, I've got a question for you about your branch.
<abentley> rockstar, okay, shall we mumble?
<rockstar> (It took me this long to formulate the question itself)
<rockstar> abentley, sure.
<gary_poster> ...If anyone wanted to review https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gary/launchpad/bug589010/+merge/26842 that would be nice.
<sinzui> gary_poster, I'll take it
<gary_poster> thank you muchly sinzui
<sinzui> gary_poster, approved with some trivial remarks
<sinzui> gary_poster, are you aware that we wanted to remove launchpad.conf from our configs?
<gary_poster> sinzui, thank you!
<gary_poster> no, I was not
<sinzui> gary_poster, it defines servers and logs. We wanted to use  lazr.config. but we needed to hook our config into zope startup
<gary_poster> sinzui: I'm afraid I don't know where launchpad.conf is hooked in now, but I'm trying to educate myself...
<gary_poster> do we/you already have a plan on how to do this?
<sinzui> We did, but this was not as important as application config.
<gary_poster> gotcha
<sinzui> launchapd.conf is essentially site.zcml to define the address or servers and where the logs are
<gary_poster> OK, makes sense.
<sinzui> I wonder if initialization.py or lp_sitecustomize run at the right time for us to register a handler that will read lazr.config  to setup the servers and logs
<gary_poster> It would be lovely if we could settle on some standards, yes.  So it looks like importing canonical.config makes the parsing happen now, right?  So presumably it effectively happens during zcml processing as a side effect?  Or is there some other mechanism?
<gary_poster> AFAICT, you set up this configuration object without any ZCML registration.  If that's true, then lp_sitecustomize might be a great place
<gary_poster> sinzui: ^^^
<sinzui> gary_poster, yes, thanks. It is effectively python created on import. I did not/and do not understand when those the zcml style conf files are read and how to register something to handle servers and logs. Monkey patches are not allowed
<gary_poster> Yeah, I don't think the zcml machinery allows you get in there (other than defining your own markup, of course, which would certainly be another option--a zcml tag which specifies that a file be parsed using lazr.config, with the data stored somewhere or other)
<gary_poster> But, yeah, lp_sitecustomize looks promising
